
An Old-Media Empire, Axel Springer Reboots for the Digital Age - doener
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/21/business/media/an-old-media-empireaxel-springer-reboots-for-the-digital-age.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=1
======
berryg
I worked for a long time in the publishing industry and experienced first hand
that their culture is their major obstacle in adapting their business to the
21st century. Good to read that at least one company is trying to transform.
And very interesting to see how they accomplished this. It started by putting
senior managers in "student mode". Interesting.

